# EMT Injured in Shooting



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 16, 2014)

EMT Injured in Shooting


The head of South Country Ambulance on Long Island believes one of his ambulances responding to a call was targeted during a shooting last night in Bellport (Suffolk County, NY)

Read the rest here


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2014)

“He got right back up,” said Miglino. “He went out on two more calls after being hit.”

Lol! BAMF. 

Oh this little guy, don't worry about this little guy.


----------



## berkeman (Jan 17, 2014)

Yikes!  From the article...



> The chief said all EMS workers have been wearing bulletproof vests for the past year and a half because of the recent violence in the area.


----------



## bigrich117 (Jan 20, 2014)

wow, crazy stuff


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok, lets keep this in perspective: This is LONG ISLAND.  Are their bad areas?  sure.  but it's not a total ghetto.  It's not like it's the South Bronx.

Glad to hear the EMT was able to go on two calls after being injured in a shooting.  Apparently the shooter wasn't a great shot


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hoggie16 said:


> It was a BB gun. We use to shoot each other as kids. Lol the Chief is a joke.



Intent matters. It may be a minor injury from a BB gun in this case, but an ambulance or EMS worker being shot is nothing I'd laugh about. It's kind of like only being stabbed a little bit.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 17, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Intent matters. It may be a minor injury from a BB gun in this case, but an ambulance or EMS worker being shot is nothing I'd laugh about. It's kind of like only being stabbed a little bit.



You could lose an eye. It's all fun until you lose an eye.

BTW, when you get hurt, you shut down and call the boss, not "press on, men!".


----------

